# Skill mod 947 type 2 chainsaw



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Any of you guys had the pleasure of removing and installing the carb on one of these? I had the agony of doing so. The oiler pump lever jumps at you when you remove the two cover screws, the trigger hits the floor and including the gaskets and adapter, seven pieces total to be stacked on top of each other before you put the mounting screws in (not the studs which would have been helpful)then the cover goes over them and shuts your vision off from all that is below. The throttle return spring and the idle adj screw are a part of the Wabro carb fuel pump cover and when removing the return spring the hook on it stabs your finger. Good time to take your blood sugar reading. Now I probably don't know the correct proceedure to go about this, but since I never plan to tackle one again, I don't guess it matters. OK if you know the easy way go ahead and tell me so that I can sulk in my ignorance. ANYONE?????


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The easiest way it too let someone else do it :tongue: 

They are a royal pain to put back together, I use a little dab of grease to keep the gaskets where they belong, that helps some but it makes you wonder why anyone would ever use a design like that.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Hello Ken. I was hoping that you would reply and also hoping that You would not think I was acting like a nut. Well into an hour of reassembling the carb, my wife stuck her head out of the kitchen door and said that I was acting like a jerk, because the saw and I were having a conversation and I was mumbling about the dumb guys who designed this thing. She also told me that she was surprised to hear a 74 yr old man talk like a child. I felt like replying "you come work on the saw and I will come and do the cooking" but the next time she appeared at the door she had the rolling pin in hand and I decided to keep my mouth shut while I was still ahead. Nice to hear from you, Tom


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I too have uttered a few choice words while reassembling one. Even more after getting it back together and having all adjusted and then realizing the darn oiler lever was not hooked on to the pump!!!!!

Man I have not seen one of those chainsaws in over 10 years (and glad of it) I am surprised any of them are still left out there.


----------

